# Fort Morgan 10/10/11



## WannaGoFishing (Feb 14, 2011)

Hit the beach right off Fort Morgan Monday morning about 9:30. It was banker holiday for me. No wife or kids, just a day for me. The water was muddy looking but hooked up with one of a million catfish as soon as my hook hit the water. I spent most of the morning cleaning catfish off my lines. I fished with shrimp until they ran out. Then used up what few frozen sand flees I had left. Next came the squid. As soon as the squid hit the water I had a double hook-up. A catfish and a 19 inch Red! :thumbup: But that was it for the day. Fished until I ran out of squid all the while cleaning catfish off my lines, called it a day at about 2:30. Over all not a great day of fishing but a better day than at work.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

amen on that


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*Ft Morgan*

If you were fishing the sand bar you left about two hours too early. bull reds 20lb+ were abundant using cut mullet. My brother in law landed 8 in less than two hours. All bulls were released.


----------



## WannaGoFishing (Feb 14, 2011)

I fished from the end of the abandon road to the south of the bricked entrance of Fort Morgan. I don't think this is where you were referring. Access to the sand bar would be inside the fort grounds I assume? Where exactly would I need to be and park if you don’t mind me asking? Is there a fee to park and fish in the fort?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

In general when I'm wading if I get into catfish I will abandon that spot and move a couple hundred yards. It's tough for other fish to compete with a big school of catfish.

But the Red was a nice find.

And a day on the water beats a day at work anytime.

Jim


----------



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice post guys...were the bull reds caught from a boat or the beach? I know Dixie bar is a hot spot for bull reds, but don't you need a boat?


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*sand bar*

Sorry for the late response guys. The dixie sand bar. You park at the end of Ft Morgan by the entrance. Walk out to the beach and hang a left. You keep walking until it bends left and thats where the sand bar starts. You keep going until you see water going both ways and thats where it is shallow and also drops off. Good place for bait fish to get trapped. You can fish from the bank or in a boat. I heard the big ones are still there. Just be careful and watch your rigs. I have seen several people lose some nice rigs because when the big ones roll by it they are moving and do not slow down. Best of luck.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

The big ones are just showing up! They'll be there for another month or so but that mile walk is a major pain in the rear.


----------

